# Product photos with Nikon D5100



## tornadopen (Apr 23, 2014)

I am sparking an interest in product photography. I created my own lightbox out of a cardboard box and some wax paper and I am using a Nikkor 35mm F1.8 lens and the 18-55mm lens that came with my D5100. Here are some shots I took that I would love some input on.


----------



## jaomul (Apr 23, 2014)

I think you did a great job


----------



## Braineack (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the 5th shot, but I'd remove the humidor humidity gauge.

watch your dutch tilts...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2014)

These are pretty good for your first go!  The main aim of product photography is to showcase the actual product.  As such, avoid covering bits of the logo/name and when showing a product label (cigar band) try to keep all of the text in sharp focus.


----------



## tornadopen (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I posted a few of these photos on facebook and I am already getting leads. I actually just got my first product photography job for a startup jewelry company. Now I need to figure out how to charge! This being my first job, and the client being a brand new start up company what are your thoughts on what to charge and how to charge? Hourly? Per Photo? Thanks everyone for the quick responses!


----------

